# Entertainment Unit - cost advice wanted



## Hudson1984 (18 Feb 2018)

Hi all, 

We use one of our downstairs rooms as a gym of sorts. It also is slowly being filled with my martial arts gear and stereo stuff. 

Anyway, i'd like a large entertainment unit built. much like this:
https://www.nevillejohnson.co.uk/contemporary-lounge/

now that's a project that's well beyond my skill level. I wondered how much i'd be looking at to have something like that made for me? 

Now, it's an "occassional room" it's not our main lounge so whilst I appreciate the look of exotic materials i'd be happy with something that lasts and is fairly stylish. My goal is to use the room when we have people over for BBQs or just for a beer and watch the boxing etc. But mostly it'll be used as a gym and somewhere to sit a chill out after work and listen to some toons. 

Any advice would be great - not keen on the idea of having neville johnson round to be told it's £4000! i'd have a crack at making it myself for that.


----------



## toonarmy1987 (20 Feb 2018)

My feeling is that the level of difficulty is minimal. The challenge will be the time spent building it and cost of materials. from a pro's and cons perspective here is my 2 pence...

PRO's
- its modular in design so you can build the bits separately and assemble in the location it will end up
- this could be built with any manufactured board such as MDF or ply
- could use a number of simple but strong joinery methods e.g. pocket holes, dominoes, etc.
- building yourself would make it completely configurable to your needs.

CONS
- this is a big build, even taking the modular approach will take time
- costs could be high but depends on the materials you use
- your skillset and tools available. if you have table saw / circular saw ripping the wood to dimension will be relatively simple but doing that with a jig saw would be very time consuming and inaccurate
- do you need to invest in tools to do the project? if you do then you have to factor this cost in.

our very own Peter Millard has a large number of videos in youtube creating furniture that fits into alcoves and is made from MDF his content would be a great place to start for some inspiration and to see whether or not you think it is possible.

That said I believe you could build that for a darn sight cheaper than £4,000 - the question would be the fit and finish


----------



## RobinBHM (20 Feb 2018)

If you can work out the dimensions, get a price from cutwrights for the carcase material cut to size and edge lipped.

That way the tricky stuff will done and you can do fitting and assembly.


----------



## thetyreman (20 Feb 2018)

unless you feel confident enough, it's just not going to happen, plus imagine how much you'd need to spend just to get the tools before you even start.


----------



## Hudson1984 (21 Feb 2018)

I had looked at peters videos. He actually has one on entertainment units too. 

The tool aspect is a bit of a downer as I don’t have the equipment to do a decent job and that certainly needs to be considered. Granted once I’ve got them I can use them again, just a case of weighing up the learning curve on a large project. I know the look I’m after and would be disappointed to not achieve it despite the deep good factor of doing it myself


----------

